# ss Tainui / ss Empire Trader WWII



## hollinson (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi folks I'm new to this forum and a big thanks for that I'm trying to find out if there is any information on the ship and crew that my grandad served on in the second world war. His name is Edwin Guy (Radio Operator) he is now 94 years old and served on the ss Tainui / ss Empire Trader, the ship was torpedoed by U92 on the 21st Feb 1943. The master, 89 crew members and 16 gunners were picked up by the British rescue ship Stockport transferred to HMCS Dauphin (K 157) and landed at St. Johns.the reason for this post is to find out if there is any other service personnel that served along side my Grandad as he is 94 and just coming out of is shell telling lots of stores and memory's.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some info here: http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/2665.html


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Could you tell us your Grandad's full name and his date and place of birth. There may well be records for him in the British National Archives.
Do you know if he collected his medal entitlement?

regards
Roger


----------



## hollinson (Sep 6, 2017)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Could you tell us your Grandad's full name and his date and place of birth. There may well be records for him in the British National Archives.
> Do you know if he collected his medal entitlement?
> 
> ...



Hi Roger, I have all ready gone to the British National Archives and got some info he still has is discharge book with lots of info just trying to find out If there is any past or present ship mates out there Thanks Paul


----------



## hollinson (Sep 6, 2017)

eddyw said:


> Some info here: http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/2665.html


Hi and Thanks I already have all of this just trying to find past or present ship mates

Thanks Paul


----------



## mainer22 (Oct 1, 2017)

*Empire Trader*

Hello,

My great grandfather was on this ship at the same time, he has passed away but I have his discharge book. His name was Alexander Burdon and he was 2nd Engineer I believe. While I dont have much information about the ship, maybe they knew each other.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

EXTRACTED FROM MY BOOK, SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR. 

EMPIRE TRADER (Captain E.T. Baker). Bound for New York to load for New Zealand, sailed in Convoy ON.166 which left Liverpool on 11 February, 1943. Straggled and torpedoed by U.92 (Kptlt. Adolf Oelrich) at about 10.30pm on the 21st, in position 48º25´N 30º10´W. Abandoned the next day, but stayed afloat and, although the corvette HMCS Dauphin (LtCdr. R.A.S. MacNeil) tried to sink her, she was seen again on the 23rd. All 106 picked up by the rescue ship Stockport (Captain T.E. Fea), but transferred to the Dauphin which landed them at St. John’s, NF. 
For details of other ships sunk in Convoy ON.166, see under Eulima, SHELL GROUP.


----------

